# Wireless (Gaming)  Tastatur



## StillSearching (16. September 2012)

hey leute, 

ich spiele öffters vom sofa aus, deshalb suche ich eine wireless tastatur.
was mir wichtig ist das man möglichst gut damit zocken kann und auch multimedia tasten ( Mediaplayer, Laut Leise, Startseite, ect.) wären nicht schlecht. 
auserdem sollte wenn möglich die tastatur wiederaufladbar sein also so das ma net immer baterien wechseln muss.
ich weiß ziemlich viele ansprüche aber wenn´s geht sollte die preisklasse so bis um die 70€ handeln.

was mich bis jezt sehr anspicht 
Logitech K350 Tastatur schnurlos: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 
nur leider nicht aufladbar.

also ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2012)

Also, ich finde welche mit Battrien sogar viel angenehmer, denn die sind schnell gewechselt (am besten doppelt so viele Akkus kaufen, wie man zum Betrieb braucht, so dass man immer ein aufgeladenes Akku-Set hat), und man ist nicht GEWZUNGEN, die Tastatur aufzuladen. Zudem halten die Batterien so lange, dass es ohnehin nur alle paar Wochen mal nötig ist - ich weiß auch gar nicht, ob es aufladbare Tastaturen überhaupt (in der Preiklasse) gibt ^^ 

Ich selber nutze auch manchmal vom Sofa aus eine Tastatur, ich hab diese: Logitech K360 Tastatur schnurlos schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  ,ich merke da keinen Nachteil zu meiner "Gamertastaur" mit Kabel (Sidewinder X4), was die Bedienbarkeit, Reaktionszeit usw. angeht - wenn Du keine Makrotasten brauchst, würde die eigentlich völlig reichen.


----------



## StillSearching (16. September 2012)

cool dann hast du ja fast die gleiche die ich auch in aussicht habe und ne makrotasten brauch ich net wirklich welche und wenn dann hab ich die an der maus.

wenn du sagst deine akkus halten so lange. welche hast du den ? die Standardakkus aus dem lieferumfang oder hast du extra welche ? 


mfg


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2012)

Ich habe 4 solcher Eneloop: Sanyo eneloop AAA Micro Batterien: Amazon.de: Elektronik  falls Du kein Ladegerät hast: es gibt auch Packungen mit Ladegerät, musst aber schauen, dass Du nicht das ALLERbilligste nimmst - das zahlt sich auf Dauer aus.


Allerdings hab ich bisher immer noch die Batterien drin, die dabei waren - ich hab die Tastatur seit März. Ich nutze sie vlt. 1-3 mal Woche für 2-3 Stunden Spielen.


----------



## StillSearching (16. September 2012)

okay aber ich brauche sie ja täglich mehre stunden.
mal schauen wie des mit akku raus läuft, aber logitech is ja eig qualitativ sehr gut.

also thx so weit und mal kucken ob jemand andere vorschläge hat 

mfg


----------

